# Coaster Brake Challenge 13



## rev106 (Oct 28, 2014)

more info at www.atomiccycles.com


----------



## rev106 (Nov 20, 2014)

Pics from the last one:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/17534977@N00/sets/72157645149848827/


----------



## rev106 (Dec 2, 2014)

I have loaners too if anyone wants to give it a try....


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like an awesome event. I wish California was closer to me


----------



## rev106 (Dec 6, 2014)

Doesn't everyone want that?


----------



## rev106 (Jan 5, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/17534977@N00/sets/72157649564881812/

Sunday's action


----------



## rev106 (Jan 20, 2015)

Coaster Brake Challenge

Heat 4 Rain or Shine

The Will loop!

Starbucks

9935 Topanga Canyon

Chatsworth, Ca 91311

7am meet, 8 am ride.

January 25th.

Spectators: 7

Meat Pylons: 3

Brakeage: 5

Loop style, pretty easy which mean it's pretty hard because you can't let up. 10 laps and then you'll have to test your mental prowess to get your completed course points. You'll most likely end up cursing my name at the end. After party around the corner with prizes, food and libations, bring your friends!


----------



## rev106 (Jan 25, 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/17534977@N00/sets/72157649564881812/show


----------

